

Show HN: Email Verification Tool - rk0567
http://email-checker.net/?ref=hn

======
pradeepsaccount
Hi,

Very nice tool. Do you have any plans to publish this as an API? That would be
really useful.

Thanks

~~~
rk0567
yeah! I'll be launching an API soon. (in a week or two)

